
People You May Know - getp
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=15610312130
======
foobar2k
The problem with this system for me is, facebook is suggesting people who I
have previously removed from my friends list, so by clicking on the X I remove
them from the suggestion list, but facebook may imply this means their
recommendation was not accurate.

It seems there are many different groups of users on facebook, some people
"collect" friends and others add only current, relevant friends.

~~~
nertzy
I'd be surprised if they use the X for anything other than simple hiding.

This was a feature I was pretty interested in about two years ago. I spent
some time trying to use the pre-Application-Platform API to build it out
myself, but there were too many limitations on the FQL querying API.

At the (relatively small) Facebook developer party at SXSW in 2007 I talked
with one of the Facebook employees about wanting this feature, and he said
they had it working internally, but that they faced similar problems with the
user experience; for instance, they would get all of the people they know well
but hate.

I imagine that they held back from releasing it until they came up with the
"X" dismissal feature so that users wouldn't have to be continually annoyed by
their enemies.

------
Tichy
Cool - soon you can be friends without even knowing it.

------
wensing
Another feature that attempts to be smart, but how often does it succeed?

Perhaps this is off-topic, but does anyone else feel like Facebook's apex is
in the past? I mean this in the same way that PG has declared MSFT dead. Not
that Facebook is dead, but are they in their prime? They at least do not seem
to be aging gracefully.

------
markbao
Somewhat accurate, but thankfully not as creepily accurate as LinkedIn's.

